# Castrol Edge Titanium v Castrol Edge Professional



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

I'm looking to get some top up oil for my TTS, I've previously used Castrol Edge FST 5W-30 in my previous Mk2 TT.
Looking around I came across the 2 in the title, can I use either? They seem to have the same underlying spec 5W-30 504/507.
Is there any difference?
Cheers


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, If both the same 5w-30 504/507 spec then either are O.K. Castrol Edge Pro is old stock, in the UK anyway.
Edge Titanium is the newest Castrol oil of that spec 
Hoggy.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh for the days when you just put "oil" in your car.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I use Edge Titanium FST 5w30 LL, around £14 for a litre pack in ASDA.Sometimes on offer for £12.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I checked the oil in my RS yesterday. The oil provided with the car in a case is Shell but I noticed on the filler cap it recommends Castrol? Surely it's only the grade that's important?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

moro anis said:


> I checked the oil in my RS yesterday. The oil provided with the car in a case is Shell but I noticed on the filler cap it recommends Castrol? Surely it's only the grade that's important?


Hi, As long as it's 5w-30 & 504/507 spec it's suitable, Shell do produce 1 oil that is compatible.
Hoggy.


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, If both the same 5w-30 504/507 spec then either are O.K. Castrol Edge Pro is old stock, in the UK anyway.
> Edge Titanium is the newest Castrol oil of that spec
> Hoggy.


Oh that would explain why the Pro was 5l and the other was only 4l...


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

This has confused me too...

So in my MK2 RS I topped up with Castrol Edge Titanium FST 0w -30 and ended up buying a 5lt can of which only used a litre

My MK3 RS came with a top up litre of Castrol Edge Pro Longlife III 5w - 30

So the question is, can I either?

Or should I stick to what the car came with?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi ajayp, Pro life 3 is the correct 5w-30 504/507 spec. 0w-30 is not the correct spec.
Stick with Prolife 3 5w-30 or Edge Titanium FST 5w-30 which is the latest castrol oil of correct spec.
Hoggy.


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

Hoggy said:


> Hi ajayp, Pro life 3 is the correct 5w-30 504/507 spec. 0w-30 is not the correct spec.
> Stick with Prolife 3 5w-30 or Edge Titanium FST 5w-30 which is the latest castrol oil of correct spec.
> Hoggy.


Cheers Hoggy


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, FYI, Edge pro 3 is approx £25 more expensive than Edge Titanium for 5 litres at Opie oils, but doesn't make it a better oil.
Hoggy.


----------



## WL80 (Jul 10, 2018)

As far as I know the 0W 30 is also ok.
https://www.shell.co.uk/motorist/oils-l ... Q4UG10Q3k=


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

WL80 said:


> As far as I know the 0W 30 is also ok.
> https://www.shell.co.uk/motorist/oils-l ... Q4UG10Q3k=


Hi, Yes, that Shell ECT C2/3 0w-30 oil is 504/507 spec. According to Opie oils.
In the early 2000s Motul 0w-30 was 503.01 which was the correct spec for the TT in those days.
Hoggy.


----------

